# Foid Illinois 4 months and counting



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

If those from Illinois recently received their Foid, curious on recent time table.

Is a light at the end of the tunnel, my recent inquiry says mines completed processed and to arrive next 10-14 days! Pray it's true.

Sent for mine early July. A new card, not renewal.

Those not in Illinois, consider lucky.

Now to decide on first pistol.

Not a firearm can legally shoot my 175lb crossbow, nearly staple two cars together, but absolutely not even a 22 until Foid arrives. 

Again live in Illinois.

Love the forum, loads of great info.

Stop by let you shoot a bolt.

Best to all.


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

Illinois does indeed blow. I am originally from Indiana and I cannot believe the Mickey Mouse bullsh!t that goes on in this state. Get out if you can. I wish I could. 

I got my FOID early this year and it took 6 or 7 weeks. I think I got off easy. On the bright side, Illinois is about the only state in the union which is moving toward EASING gun laws, if only because of the court mandated CCW thing.

Your first pistol should be a FNX-40! Save a few bucks and buy a gently used one....kinda like the one I am trying to sell.... 

I will give a shout out to the pistols which made my short list: Beretta Px4, FNX-40 or FNX-9, CZ P07 Duty, Ruger SR1911. I didn't think I wanted a 1911 at first. I wanted a modern hi cap polymer pistol like all the cool kids have. But then I shot the 1911 and now I am a fanboy for life. It is a fun adventure to find that first pistol.

Good luck!


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for your reply, 6 to 7 weeks certainly was fast compared to present releases, fortunate indeed. Like your list of pistols!

Still not sure on the first pistol. Likely the lower options to start, $350 to $450 present target range. Ruger SR9C or P95 looking at the moment. 

Also anyone just received Foid curious on the current timetable. Fingers crossed mine arrives within 2 weeks from my last notification from the Foid Inquiry.

After 3 months early Oct called finally getting thru, could sense she was not getting friendly calls, took moments for her to respond and after giving required info she acknowledged receipt about 13th July and first process about July 20th. Advised me to call back if not received in 30 days. Thanked her politely. Few weeks later sent inquiry on the Foid site, response was next day latest process complete and to arrive 10 to 14 days and to retain this reply.

Suggest to definitely call them after more than couple months, perhaps it helps.


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Reached our 10 day period, perhaps may arrive any day. Anxious still undecided on first pistol, likely a 22 caliber for practice. Like one that's not picky on type of ammo. Reasonable break down.


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

Seems like your getting the runaround by POUTING government people! I'm glad I don't live there. Too close to chicago for me.


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

wnppmy said:


> Reached our 10 day period, perhaps may arrive any day. Anxious still undecided on first pistol, likely a 22 caliber for practice. Like one that's not picky on type of ammo. Reasonable break down.


Some things to consider on that first pistol can you GET ammo for it? I have not seen much .22 on the shelves. 9 mm is pretty rare too, outside of expensive defensive loads. .45 is plentiful, and 40 is usually easy to get. Remember the 3 day waiting period. You get to pay and then wait. Thank goodness your benevolent overlords in Springfield are looking out for your best interests!


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

.22 may not be in stores, but should be online. A bit pricier, but at least available. The caveat there is whether they'll ship to The People's Republic of Illinois...perhaps a call thru 800 on vendor website first would be in order.

I use gunbot.net to find ammo in a pinch but as I'd stated in another thread, not really pinching for ammo right now (I look semi-daily for deals though...)


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

First off this wait period is now currently the norm for Foid. Talking to our local gun shops plus 6 months or more is average! Doubt if I'm being picked on, flooded with current Foid apps, sense the populous concern on protection, perhaps at its highest.

Chicago has indeed a high crime concern, illegal to ship ammo there! 

Chicago is abit distant over 100 miles, fortunate I don't live there! Glad I'm in a rural community!

The 22 ammo here is starting to pick up fortunately, $4.99 for 50 rounds, larger bulk packs even less lowest was $28.

But for defense I'm checking even revolvers, 38 Special Airweight if I do go conceal carry is current candidate.

My thoughts change daily, yet to zero in.

Appreciate all the inputs, thanks so much.

Everyone be safe out there...

PS, as not legal in Illinois till Foid arrives, enjoying a 175Lb pull crossbow, likely can pop a taillight at 30 yards easily, metaphorically speaking of course!

Gads, likely added another 30 day wait on that one! I was kidding!


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Cook county cannot ship ammo, I'm ok here in Whiteside.

Our local gun shop recently has a decent supply of ammo including 22, am fortunate.


Is a slim possibility Foid may arrive anytime. Next gun show hardly wait to check out things and handle, illegal to even hold a gun in Illinois without Foid.


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

wnppmy said:


> ...illegal to even hold a gun in Illinois without Foid.


This part blew my mind when I ran into it. I am from Indiana where they are happy to fling a gun at you in any gun store, but when I asked to hold a Beretta Px4 in Aurora I was denied like I was some kind of stinking fugitive from justice or something. This state blows.


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Not trying to pick on the windy city, but unfortunately they experience a heavy crime rate and deadly shootings. Apprehensive gun sellers there, sadly the way it is.


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Foid arrived today, just made it to the local gun shop before closing. Decided on a Ruger 22 pistol to start, had a 500 round block ammo $28. Grueling additional 3 day wait on purchase so end of my day as off Friday will be able to pick it up.

Also picked up a cleaning kit. Will study assembly etc videos.


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Last able to fire a pistol. Friend Wes supplied access to local indoor range. Definitely will join as weather now cold. S&W Airweight Revolver 38, anxious to try. Wimped out and pulled back trigger for practice first target shot. Snub nose will need work for better shooting. Defense this isn't the way to shoot. 10 rounds managed to dead center a bullseye, maybe there is hope. It rose, required aim at bottom of the target, rose abit for me on each shot. My first 38 experience!

S&W Airweight Revolver Indoor Range - YouTube


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Purchased the Ruger SR22, it does hang up on hollow point copper Wncherster ammo, turns out the feeder plate has some thickness, instructor said simply needs some sanding down with 400 size grit eliminates the issue as SR 22 will eat most ammo. Even does well with cheap Thunderbolt Remington rounds as fired several yesterday.

Like the quick breakdown on the SR22 Pistol.


----------



## rdstrain49 (Dec 13, 2012)

If you have an "instructor" who recommends "sanding" I would suggest you need to find a new instructor.


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Caution on that sure a warranty issue as well. 

I found the SR22 eats Thunderbolts, not a single hiccup this afternoon, dozens of rounds. Just keep it clean after shootings. Really enjoying SR22 todate. Breakdown fast and easy, excellent.


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Now with Foid, last able to enjoy upcoming gun show this weekend in Princeton Illinois Fairgrounds, is all inside, about three adjoining buildings, abit crowded. Might get my first larger caliber pistol, above present SR22. Anticipation is keeping me awake, exciting!


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

The gun show was great, but my narrow pistol selection wasn't finding a super price, not surprised felt most prices abit elevated, sure some deals were made.

So returned home to our local gun shops. Likely will eventually do the conceal carry class for here in Illinois. Search narrowed to the smaller pistols. 9 MM was presently checking out, had a Beretta Nano for about $429, not a great deal, in the hand felt attractive. Note you should really fire one before making a final purchase. But was fortunate to fire a Berettaa Storm awhile back, with that elected to buy! Pick it up Tuesday with normal 3 day wait period. Was ecstatic to find 9MM Lugar Ammo at Walmart 50 rounds about $14.99, tho 115 grain, some postings suggest abit stronger, are various responses will try low at the start. Do have a local inside range, happy on that as temps now frigid.

Perhaps Not the best choice, except am considering conceal carry. 

Excited, oh yeah!


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Waiting one more day till 3 day wait period. Meanwhile on the SR22 had a lodged round towards end of my practice shoot. Did try to extract from rear, refused to budge even with tools. So last elected thru the bore with cleaning rod, far from safe but worked. Sure are better methods.

Trip to the local gun shop, sure wiser.


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Have heard recently of Foid arriving within 2 months now, certainly improving!

Today will be able to pickup my new Beretta Nano, after work certainly give it a try. Will use the lighter 115 grain, later models may have less issues, will see! Hope to follow with favorable reports!


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

The 115 grain worked great on the Nano, tho just 2 dozen shots, flawless. Expected it to go high, but shot low for me quite abit, likely need sight adjusting. With patience and practice, eventually improve. As these smaller models can tax the newbie!


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Ammo is getting scarce, likely due to holiday. Have 9mm yet, but low on 22lr, paid abit more for some online. Later at Bullets.com decent price and ship cost, but nope, won't send to Illinois due to Chicago restriction. Just their policy, nibbity! Still plagued by being in Illinois. Did receive a reply from Bullet.com, in a nutshell apologized for incontinence of not sending to Illinois and others having restrictions, basically won't send to avoid errors so deny the whole state(s). 

But thankfully most of the other suppliers will send to the rest of Illinois, simply copies of Foid and ID required.

Lucky, today found some needed value priced 22 ammo, locally, requires to just keep checking.


----------



## chuter1mz (Oct 8, 2013)

wnppmy said:


> If those from Illinois recently received their Foid, curious on recent time table.
> 
> Is a light at the end of the tunnel, my recent inquiry says mines completed processed and to arrive next 10-14 days! Pray it's true.
> 
> ...


Not ALL have a problem in Illinois... Applied for my first card in September, received in three weeks.


----------



## chuter1mz (Oct 8, 2013)

wnppmy said:


> Ammo is getting scarce, likely due to holiday. Have 9mm yet, but low on 22lr, paid abit more for some online. Later at Bullets.com decent price and ship cost, but nope, won't send to Illinois due to Chicago restriction. Just their policy, nibbity! Still plagued by being in Illinois. Did receive a reply from Bullet.com, in a nutshell apologized for incontinence of not sending to Illinois and others having restrictions, basically won't send to avoid errors so deny the whole state(s).
> 
> But thankfully most of the other suppliers will send to the rest of Illinois, simply copies of Foid and ID required.
> 
> Lucky, today found some needed value priced 22 ammo, locally, requires to just keep checking.


Not sure where you live. Plainfield, right next to I-55 and Rt.30 has a Mega Sports. They do not discount, but they have EVERYTHING and I mean it. Your limit is FIVE boxes a day, all the 22lr and 9mm you would ever want, not sure how they do it. Must have 1500+ handguns in stock, ever seen anybody with 3 Sig Blue Moon's in in the case? and the entire store is ringed with long guns, and anything to do with shooting and hunting. Look at your choices there, then go buy from Rink's in Lockport.


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Tnx for your reports, even our local dealer is recently receiving more stock. Fortunate to have this one in our small area, loaded with gear even bow, carries all the major brands. Excellent service, my fault damaged scope on crossbow, able to replace, as Over $100 item, great!

Yep recent Foid applicants at last receiving faster turn arounds. Trust me was not the case earlier and mid year. 

Location here is 50 miles south of Rockford.


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Lordy, recent friends purchase Golden Cup Trophy 45. Awesome!

Newbies report it's a beauty, some decent weight, out of the box it's right on.

Amazing is the near hair trigger, has a kick above my neophyte skill, not as bad as expected, except for the are you ready very first round shot!


----------



## HighlandLofts (Jan 7, 2014)

In New York State it take over fourteen months to get a permit in some counties. You need references,if they use blue ink instead of black ink you get your pistol permit denied. If you have tomany speeding tickets you get denied, they are so Anti-Gun you denied just because you are you..
I'm happy to see Illinois finely opened up pistol permits for you guys, you need to vote the Democraps out of office. Until then call your representatives , e mail them send them regular mail and tell them your 100% against any gun control measure that are in front of them and new ones that will be comeing in. It helps, your seeing a few of the Democraps joining on our side because of the pro-gun calls & e mails they are getting in.


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow, didn't realize other states had such issues. At least Illinois improved the turn around time on Foid. 

My recent purchase GP100 357 Mag, some kick last felt nearing 40 rounds, sweet on 38 easily manageable.

Cost factor on larger ammo, looking at reloading, behold now zero powder available. Gives me more time on reading Lyman Reloading Book!


----------



## Junglebob (Feb 9, 2014)

wnppmy said:


> Wow, didn't realize other states had such issues. At least Illinois improved the turn around time on Foid.
> 
> My recent purchase GP100 357 Mag, some kick last felt nearing 40 rounds, sweet on 38 easily manageable.
> 
> Cost factor on larger ammo, looking at reloading, behold now zero powder available. Gives me more time on reading Lyman Reloading Book!


From what I have read recentlyon the Illinoiscarry.com forum the FOID card issue times have gotten better someone said they got theirs in 18 days and someone else 21, as I recall. This may be because the Illinois State Police is getting a lot of money in from CCW license applications, coming in at 1000 per day.

No one should just sit and wait when the state mandated 30 days for the ISP has to process the FOID card application. If it has been 30 days contact your state senator (not U.S. senator) or state representative about the FOID card. When they contact the ISP your card normally magically arrives a couple days later, as they had "just approved it and were getting ready to send it out when the legislators office called" It seems to do no good for you to call.


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Agree on all of that!

Was a huge influx of new applicants, original process service got so far behind they fired or deleted them, hired a new process system caught up and things improved dramatically.

Now if I can find 22 ammo, still scarce at times locally. 22 Mag easier, enjoy both.


----------



## Junglebob (Feb 9, 2014)

A lot of people who have applied for the Illinois CCL have gotten them approved in about 60 days. That's about how long it took for mine. The Illinois State Police has 90 days from application to approve or deny if you submit prints, 120 if you don't. They seem to be issuing in about 60 either way. There are a number of folks who applied on 1/5 who haven't gotten theirs yet, apparently because of some computer glitch.


----------



## richkiefs (Apr 4, 2014)

I got lucky! got mine in a little less than 4 weeks. You know of any gun shops in the nw burbs of Chicago at all. Seems like the ones I knew aBOUT CLOSED.


----------



## richkiefs (Apr 4, 2014)

Any gun shops in the chicago burbs you know of that are not over priced?seems like the ones i knew as a kid have all closed down
rich


----------



## Junglebob (Feb 9, 2014)

HighlandLofts said:


> In New York State it take over fourteen months to get a permit in some counties. You need references,if they use blue ink instead of black ink you get your pistol permit denied. If you have tomany speeding tickets you get denied, they are so Anti-Gun you denied just because you are you..
> I'm happy to see Illinois finely opened up pistol permits for you guys, you need to vote the Democraps out of office. Until then call your representatives , e mail them send them regular mail and tell them your 100% against any gun control measure that are in front of them and new ones that will be comeing in. It helps, your seeing a few of the Democraps joining on our side because of the pro-gun calls & e mails they are getting in.


Wow 14 months to get a CHL. One of those times I'm glad to be in Illinois. My Illinois CHL took just over 60 days to get. I did submit fingerprints which may have cut 60 days off the time. The Illinois state Police has 120 days to issue or deny if you don't submit digital prints. I understand the ISP gets something like $20 of the fingerprint fee. So if you pay the "bribe" you get yours faster. "Pay to Play" as they call it here.

One benefit to those applying for the Illinois Firearm Owners ID (FOID) card to just own a gun or buy ammo is that the ISP has gotten a lot more money in from CHL fees and those processing times are down, more new equipment and maybe more staff.

Illinois is now offering non-resident CHL to those from Hawaii, South Carolina, Virginia, and New Mexico. You do need to take the 16 hour training course and pay a whopping $300 fee. You can carry in your vehicle only, on your states CHL.


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Huge difference in states, my brother in Florida minimal payment fees for his conceal, plan to apply for mine in July.

Still looking for small conceal gun, ran into the Bersa Combat, nice grip and for its size not too jumpy firing. Beat the heck out of my small Beretta, hated its recoil.

Reviews on the Bersa are favorable and it a value win, like mine on just one outing!


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

My CCL just arrived yesterday, took the full 90 plus days. Elected not to submit the finger prints. 

Our class instructors were excellent, retired police officer and lawyer. 

I was in military but took the full hours as in service many years ago.

Was expensive, but again in Illinois! Still glad I took the course, more than just informative.


----------

